# Bike recommendations



## Slow & Steady (Nov 4, 2018)

Looking for a full suspension 27.5 aluminum/steel mountain bike that comes equipped with a coil shock and 36 mm fork any suggestions. Around 4 or 5K!


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Why aluminum or steel? You can get an Intense Primer 27.5 Expert build and put a coil shock on it, exactly the performance you're looking for and well within your budget.


----------

